# Favorite Kong?



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2009)

Got a favorite Kong? Personally, i like Donkey Kong the best : D but they're all okay, i guess. (Tell me if i forgot any other kongs)


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 21, 2009)

dk PWNS


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 21, 2009)

Diddy Kong FTW.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 21, 2009)

Diddeh Kong.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

Funky Kong.


----------



## 4861 (Jul 21, 2009)

Donkey Kong


----------



## 4861 (Jul 21, 2009)

Donkey Kong


----------



## Brandon (Jul 21, 2009)

Tiny Kong, cause she can fly. And she plays the sax.


----------



## yuba (Jul 21, 2009)

Donkey kong. duh.


----------



## MegaFlame9 (Jul 21, 2009)

Donkey kong is ba in a good way


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Funky Kong.


Crap, that's who i forgot, Candy, and Funky...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gotta love em all... but Chunky is just too cool.


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry but u forgot some...


----------



## Kiley (Jul 21, 2009)

Diddy Kong ^-^


----------



## melly (Jul 21, 2009)

chuncky  Kong, I love how he acts in Donky Kong 64 when you choose which Kong to be
"ah ahh, pick tiny" he's so funny


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> sorry but u forgot some...


Yeah, i noticed that, look a few posts up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 21, 2009)

Diddy's the best.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 21, 2009)

wheres king kong?


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 21, 2009)

Diddy Kong for sure, but only because DCK 2 is one of my favorite games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 21, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> wheres king kong?


I don't recall King Kong being in Donkey Kong, but then again, I never paid much attention to the series.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If DK and Chunky teamed up, they'd take down King Kong any day of the week.


----------



## goronking (Jul 22, 2009)

GOLANKEY 

you gotta love his handstands 

Woolahoo
hopla
yea

lol and the noises he makes =D


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, quote for the truth.

also, King K. Rool > Bowser.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Funky kong.. xD


----------



## Zachary (Jul 22, 2009)

Cranky Kong


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 22, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Cranky Kong


this


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Diddy kong

and king kong was in marios gone missing because for some reason the people of new york lost him or something


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 22, 2009)

Only Dixie, and all the kongs from n64 game should be kongs

my bad I mean Dixie

also you forgot C-A-N-D-Y && DK jr.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 22, 2009)

Diddy!


----------



## Conor (Jul 22, 2009)

Cranky makes me laugh.


----------



## airhead (Jul 22, 2009)

lanky


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Cranky makes me laugh.


He did come in handy in DKC2 though


----------



## Princess (Jul 22, 2009)

Diddy Kong! :3


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

I see no king kong >:0 (lol)
Diddy.


----------



## Tornado (Jul 22, 2009)

diddy


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 23, 2009)

Diddy Kong rules!


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 23, 2009)

candy kong see is a hotty see owned k rool in dk64


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

NO FUNKY KONG! Fine, I'll go with Donkey Kong then.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 23, 2009)

Diddy kong. :3


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 23, 2009)

Diddy Kong


----------



## D Man 83 (Jul 23, 2009)

you forgot funky kong


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 23, 2009)

Funky KONG


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

Mikey and Night pwn.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

you forgot funkey kong 
tsk tsk


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

o i guess its already been said


----------



## Saud (Jul 23, 2009)

DIDDY KONG PWNS all!!!!!!


----------



## Away236 (Jul 23, 2009)

WHERE IS FUNKY KONG?!    
<big><big><big><big>shame.</big></big></big></big>


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3 (Jul 23, 2009)

Where's baby donkey kong?
HE was in super mario sluggers ):
x3


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jul 23, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I See


----------



## StbAn (Jul 23, 2009)

the pjs one!


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Donkeh Kong


----------



## Sky master (Jul 24, 2009)

you forgot one


----------



## Caleb (Jul 24, 2009)

I figured you would sneak King Kong in the poll somewhere.


----------



## SamXX (Jul 24, 2009)

You misseded out King Kong!!!
:O

But Diddy, I won a plush of him in Paris


----------



## Thunder (Jul 24, 2009)

Goodness, how many people actually read through the whole topic before going "HAY U 4GAWT FUNKEHHH"

I get it, i missed him :l


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 25, 2009)

Diddy owns at Mario Hoops 3 on 3.


----------



## Higurashi (Jul 26, 2009)

Diddy Kong! But they all fail now though, nothing but spin-off characters.


----------

